# IMATS London 2012



## PeachTwist (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey everyone,

  	So I've just been having a mini-conversation on Twitter with some fellow Specktrettes and beauty bloggers and decided to make a post about it.

  	IMATS London 2012 is going to be Feb. 4th & 5th.

  	Are you going?  Have you been to IMATS before?  Do you have any tips for those of us who haven't?  What should we expect?

  	Although this may be a personal question - and feel free not to answer, how much would you suggest a person tries to save, for a basic minimum?  As some who have never been before don't know the prices/specific discounts for certain brands etc it could give us a ball-park figure for a decent amount to save to make the trip worth our while shopping-wise.

  	What time would you suggest we arrive at the Alexandra Palace to get in as early as possible and beat the rush?  Do you know of any good hotels/deals in London that are near the Alexandra Palace?

  	Thank you for any help at all and if anyone else has questions list them in the comments and I'll add them to this post!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2011)

I went to my first IMATS this year in April, in NYC. So I will just speak about my general experience as opposed to how much money to bring. Since I'm not sure what the prices are or the discounts are for the European Market. IMATS started offically at 8 am my sister and I arrived just before 7 am to find people already out there waiting. We were fairly close to the front. There where maybe about 20 ahead of us. However by 7:30 the line was well down the block and going around the corner. Once inside there was a slight hold up in getting everyone in the venue. The hold up was getting your armbands and bags before heading to the actual exhibition floor. The main lesson I learned at IMATS was to get to the more popular booths early. (INGLOT I'm looking at you)  and carry cash because not everyone will be able to accept cards. A lot of them accepted cards but their machines decide not to work. I found it helpful to carry a list of what I wanted and where the vendors were located in the space. So I was able to hit my must haves immediately and then spend some time wandering. I really hope this helps.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 28, 2011)

It does - thank you!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to my first IMATS this year in April, in NYC. So I will just speak about my general experience as opposed to how much money to bring. Since I'm not sure what the prices are or the discounts are for the European Market. IMATS started offically at 8 am my sister and I arrived just before 7 am to find people already out there waiting. We were fairly close to the front. There where maybe about 20 ahead of us. However by 7:30 the line was well down the block and going around the corner. Once inside there was a slight hold up in getting everyone in the venue. The hold up was getting your armbands and bags before heading to the actual exhibition floor. The main lesson I learned at IMATS was to get to the more popular booths early. (INGLOT I'm looking at you)  and carry cash because not everyone will be able to accept cards. A lot of them accepted cards but their machines decide not to work. I found it helpful to carry a list of what I wanted and where the vendors were located in the space. So I was able to hit my must haves immediately and then spend some time wandering. I really hope this helps.


  	this was very helpful! thanks!

  	me and Nat (another specktra member) are going together next year and would love for a mini specktra meet up!  it would be so much fun!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2011)

Ooooooooh, I'd love to come!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 29, 2011)

That would be a ton of fun!  I'm trying to figure out hotel prices & transportation at the moment - that's the one thing that has got me holding back from saying I'm definitely going. I can't check train prices/times that far in advance.  How long are you staying in London?  I figure best bet is to arrive on the 3rd but I don't know whether to leave on the 5th or the 6th as check out times for hotels are usually between 11am and 1pm and that would stop me from going to 2nd day of IMATS.



Anneri said:


> Ooooooooh, I'd love to come!




  	Also - any specktra ladies going and wanting to split a hotel room for money saving, let me know on here or PM me!  Hotels are damned expensive in London.  :/


----------



## MissxMetal (Jul 4, 2011)

I am hopefully attending, thanks for starting this thread! Quite excited


----------



## Hippymeow (Aug 1, 2011)

Im deffinatly attending ^_^ I will be in southampton for uni at that time so am unsure weather to get a hotel or not. Im planning on getting there pretty early so i can power walk to my favourite stalls and get what i plan to ahead of the rush


----------



## cody (Jan 19, 2012)

Seeing as it's getting closer to IMATS, I was wondering if anyone else is attending? I'm going by myself because none of my friends are make-up addicts like me and I would love to maybe meet up with some other Specktra members.


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 5, 2012)

I went this year, loved it  

  	xoxo


----------



## cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I had an amazing time too! Met some great girls, spent waaaay too much money. The speakers were fabulous too!


----------



## Hippymeow (Feb 6, 2012)

I went on the saturday  Amazing day! 100% going again next year, even if my bank balance now hates me haha!

  	(If anyones interested he's what i bought - http://bloodfeatherslipstick.blogspot.com/2012/02/imats-2012-haul.html)


----------

